# Wii #1859 - Tales of Graces (Japan)



## Chanser (Dec 9, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3419^^


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 9, 2009)

Legends.


----------



## C175R (Dec 9, 2009)

whaaaattt already outttttt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I HAVE TO play this onee


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2009)

need english!


----------



## squall23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh god, here we go!  Next FMA and Graces at the same time!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Dec 9, 2009)

English or not Im getting this.....because it takes waaaaay too long for the english versions of Tales of games to be made....will just wing it like I did with Tale of Innocence. Dont really get why it takes so long.......there bi to trilingual ppl that work for Namco.......it shouldnt take months to years to make english versions


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 9, 2009)

What is the "Pay to Play" logo there for? Is DLC coming?


----------



## squall23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, there will be DLC.  Specifically costumes, and some free stuff too like arena challenges.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 9, 2009)

Wish I could learn Japanese faster or a localization came out faster.


----------



## Azariel_z (Dec 9, 2009)

The stupid US Dub is what gets in the way ( Do they have a deal ith the actors so they NEED a Dub ..everytime? ) ...  wasted budget on my opinion, I waited a whole year until an Undub version of ToS 2 came out ( cheers to the guy who made it possible, version 1.1 )...no way to play the game with US dub...  I hope this one also get  a decent Undub hack.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Dec 9, 2009)

wow cant seem to find this.....guess I will give it a few days to show up


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 9, 2009)

I think the game looks great from what I`ve saw in some trailers. I really like, that the in-game-visuals resemble the art of the game and the new dodging/fighting-mechanics look great as well. Looks really fast paced but at the same time it seems like one can perform pretty big combos with a little skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully this comes to the west... My most wanted of all those games I am not sure whether they come to Europe/US!


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 9, 2009)

Hoping to play later today..

I hope there'll be a title-skill guide up somewhere soon. And hopefully some neat hidden cameos.

The OP movie also looks nice. It looks like a "3D" version of ToD. Can't wait.


----------



## Retal (Dec 9, 2009)

It would appear that there is no English release planned.


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Dec 9, 2009)

Seems to have some sort of AP, black screen for me.


----------



## Retal (Dec 9, 2009)

LegendarySkitch said:
			
		

> Seems to have some sort of AP, black screen for me.


Don't act surprised. Every high profile title will from now on. Get used to it.


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh I'm not surprised, Just was trying to be optimistic...Oh well I guess I'll come back after I wake up...


----------



## Azariel_z (Dec 9, 2009)

So, is there a AP on this game? does affect all Firmwares?


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Dec 9, 2009)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> The stupid US Dub is what gets in the way ( Do they have a deal ith the actors so they NEED a Dub ..everytime? ) ...  wasted budget on my opinion, I waited a whole year until an Undub version of ToS 2 came out ( cheers to the guy who made it possible, version 1.1 )...no way to play the game with US dub...  I hope this one also get  a decent Undub hack.


*takes the cheer appreciating* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great, it's out finally! Got it some hours ago, will test it now on USB/DVD. Hopefully it works somehow~


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Dec 9, 2009)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> So, is there a AP on this game? does affect all Firmwares?


I dunno, could just be me...I've tried updating IOS, loaders, USB and Disc...nothing...always either Error #001, 002 or black screen...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> It would appear that there is no English release planned.



Well, Tales never got a whole lot of bang in North America or Europe anyway, and they've been focusing on Japan for years.

Once the tools are far enough though, this may get a fan translation. Or at least a menu one like Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Dec 9, 2009)

No, there is no AP.

I'm not gonna test what settings are needed, but here are mine:

USB (USB Loader GX r850)
cIOS222 v4
Language: Japanese
Videomode: NTSC
VIDTV Patch: OFF
Country String Patch: ON
IOS Reload Patch: ON
002 Fix: ON

It did not work with the default settings I have for all my other games though. I would need to test that a bit... but not now.


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Dec 9, 2009)

Majin Vegeta said:
			
		

> No, there is no AP.
> 
> I'm not gonna test what settings are needed, but here are mine:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH! I have NO clue what it was but it works now


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 9, 2009)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Yes, there will be DLC.  Specifically costumes, and some free stuff too like arena challenges.



I wonder what cute costumes are available to Sophie and Cheria.

Anyway I'm waiting for this game to be delivered.


----------



## steveo581 (Dec 9, 2009)

has anyone tried playing the game with a dvd instead of usb?


----------



## squall23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2655/96234132.jpg


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 9, 2009)

The girls are sooooooo cute in the Idolmaster costumes, love it.  Sophie's can definitely pull off Miku almost perfectly.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Dec 9, 2009)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL that is awesome xD Wonder if these will end up online for the ppl like myself that cant understand Japan...and when or if this comes stateside the Vocaloid costumes wont be in there....I'm sure of it. Localization kills these Tales of games so hard


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Dec 9, 2009)

After testing around a bit, the only thing you need for the game to boot is "Language: Japanese" (and of course obvious settings like "#002 Fix: on")
Played it for ~6h and it will be most likely my Top Game 2009.

Maybe I can do a menu translation or something xD (most menu text seems to be in the main.dol)


----------



## InternHertz (Dec 9, 2009)

steveo581 said:
			
		

> has anyone tried playing the game with a dvd instead of usb?


Yes, works perfectly with NeoGamma R8 beta 7 (not tested with beta 13 but it should be good too)
Remember though, my wii has a modchip, the first Wiikey.


----------



## scopelenz (Dec 10, 2009)

so i presume there's no hope in getting this game localised?


----------



## Shenglong200x (Dec 10, 2009)

InternHertz said:
			
		

> steveo581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having SERIOUS problems with the Dolphin emulator. It effectively doesn't run at all, even with 'Language: Japanese', and doesn't come up with any kind of error message to debug.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> It would appear that there is no English release planned.


that's fucking BS fuck you namco!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol Well America dont really like The Tales Of Series They Rather Play Final Fantasy(OVERATED)
Thats Why We Didnt Get Tales Of Destiny 2 Directors Cut
and Bandai Of America Misprinted Tales Of Destiny 2 In Japan it was Originally Tales Of Enternia
thats why it was remade for the PSP as the right name...
dont blame namco blame the RPG players
Plus Their Games Here Are Starting To Get Rare

I FINALLY BOUGHT TALES OF THE ABYSS FOR $95
Really Rare


----------



## Lloyd14 (Dec 10, 2009)

Fuck Namco,  but I think that if this tales does'nt come to the USA or to EU that there will be some guy that begins a translation project, so, no worries.
If not I'm of to learn Japanese


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> Fuck Namco, though, I think that if this tales does'nt come to the USA or to EU that there will be some guy that begins a translation project.



That's why you import or pirate.

It isn't worth looking for a localized version these days.


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Dec 10, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> That's why you import or pirate.
> 
> It isn't worth looking for a localized version these days.


Absolutely correct.
Why would you wait a lot of months / years for some crappy localization when you can just play the game when it comes out?
Without dealing with crappy dubs, mistranslations, missing content (DLC) etc.
Imo that's absolutely worth it, even though I don't understand most of the story.


----------



## sasho123 (Dec 10, 2009)

I really fell in love with the previous (crappy) version on the wii. I wonder why don't people play this, the story is just like, well 10x better than Final Fantasy (even thought I play that too a lot).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Lloyd14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO it's not worth playing in a language you can't understand

1. you can't follow the story that's a must for RPG
2. half the time you can't figure out where the hell your supposed to go next...oh you had to talk to this guy than do that? Why couldn't i figure that out? maybe if it was in english!
3. can't read the menus...where the hell is my equipment menu...and what's this do? oh i didn't know that's how you set up your skills etc maybe if i could read this shit i'd know!


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 10, 2009)

I love the game. I've played 2 hours only but it's one of the best "Tales" games already.

I'd like to see a walkthrough/translation on gamefaqs.com soon to have a clue what's going on in the game


----------



## matthewn4444 (Dec 10, 2009)

Do we need 4.2? Doesnt work for me with a modchip. I have 4.1U hacked and its not working. I get the disc cannot be read screen.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 10, 2009)

matthewn4444 said:
			
		

> Do we need 4.2? Doesnt work for me with a modchip. I have 4.1U hacked and its not working. I get the disc cannot be read screen.


I'm on 3.2 (WiiKey) and can't boot it through the disc-channel, i have to use a loader (NeoGamma). 

I'd love to run it the normal way but so far i've burned it 3 times on my DVD-RW and tried different video-modes but unfortunately it still doesn't work through disc-channel.


----------



## matthewn4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> matthewn4444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What settings are you using? I hit timeout all the time. Need help.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm using "NeoGammaR8 beta15" to play this game from DVD.
I''ve got a PAL-Wii connected with a RGB-cable and I have to change the video-mode to PAL480i to start it in living colors. But when patching the DVD to video-mode PAL480i it won't start. The difference NeoGamma--DiscChannel is that NeoGamma uses ios249. 

I've tried to patch the DVD to use ios249 but "IOS-Patcher 1.1" doesn't work with this Tales of Graces iso  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I will have to use NeoGamma every time i'm gonna play this (unless someone releases a new version of IOS-Patcher that works with the latest game iso's).



@matthewn4444
I guess your Wii is NTSC-U, so all you need to do is force japanese language at the NeoGamma Region Options.
Use NeoGammaR8 beta15 if it's not working on your Gamma version.


----------



## matthewn4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmm... still getting timeout errors, I will probably get my hands on another version of Graces (want to play so bad >


----------



## freed_y (Dec 11, 2009)

cannot play via disc channel :
Hardmod
Wiikey 1.9s
Firm 4.0 U

anyone can help me ???


----------



## saaye (Dec 11, 2009)

That's strange. I have 4.1J, cios249 r14, Neogamma r8 beta 15 and I still can't load the dvd. It gives an "error: no dvd" message. It seems that it can't even identify the dvd


----------



## Shenglong200x (Dec 11, 2009)

Odd thing with this dump, just for reference...

I don't know if others have got this, but every game up until Tales Of Graces that I've downloaded, even Toshinden, has a placeholder name.
Tales Of Graces has 'Master', which makes no sense, as much as this 'language bug' makes even less sense.


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, that "Master" is strange.
But I only get that name if I try to load it with Dolphin (black screen with 600%+)

But why would it be a "language bug"? The game is supposed to be played in Japan, so they don't have to include the ability to boot it with other languages.


----------



## squall23 (Dec 11, 2009)

I can run it:

Wiikey 2
Firmware 3.2
Gecko OS 1.9


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 11, 2009)

squall23 said:
			
		

> I can run it:
> 
> Wiikey 2
> Firmware 3.2
> Gecko OS 1.9


through DISC CHANNEL?

(because i can run it too, but only through a loader)


@Shenglong200x
placeholder name? you mean when pointing at the disc channel being at the main wii menu?
I don't have a name tag there, that happened 4-7 times before with some japanese games.


----------



## xcvmvcx (Dec 11, 2009)

As someone noted earlier:

**Make sure your Wii's language setting is set to JAPANESE**


----------



## cubia59 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the share.

It's working on my PAL Wii.

d2lite
4.1E updated with Pimpmywii
Cios rev 4 (i know it's old)
and neogamma r8 beta 15

No issues so far, enjoy guys.


----------



## Veritech (Dec 12, 2009)

So far only USB Loader GX (I tried 2 others, one had 002 error and another just gave me a green gradient screen) has worked for me putting it on Japanese Laungauge and 002 Fix, BUT as soon as I get in the first town as a child and need to take the south-east exit to progress the story my game keeps loading forever and music stops, but loading symbol keeps going... then I got to Hard Reset my Wii.

Anyone else have this problem? :/

Or anyone have any idea what I could try to fix? (I already downgraded CIOS38r15 to 14, didn't work.)


EDIT: Actually got Neogamma working but also the same exact problem when trying to load that area... could this be ISO related problem?


----------



## Seansuke (Dec 12, 2009)

@Veritech
I'm having the EXACT SAME error, the EXACT SAME issue, and the EXACT SAME MUSIC FAIL, and the EXACT SAME loading loop over here....  coincidence?  I think not -.-
Firmware: 4.2U
App: USB GX Loader (latest sofar)
Serial Num NOT LU64+
Error 002 fix: On
Lang: JPN


----------



## Veritech (Dec 12, 2009)

Seansuke said:
			
		

> @Veritech
> I'm having the EXACT SAME error, the EXACT SAME issue, and the EXACT SAME MUSIC FAIL, and the EXACT SAME loading loop over here....  coincidence?  I think not -.-
> Firmware: 4.2U
> App: USB GX Loader (latest sofar)
> ...




Well thats interesting, wonder how everyone else got past that then....

My Firmware is 3.2E by the way so it's probably not that and like I said before I used both USB Loader GX and Neogamma (newest I found) and they both have this same exact glitch at this spot in this game. :/


----------



## Seansuke (Dec 12, 2009)

it COULD be the ISO we have... but the likelihood of us BOTH having the same issue in the same place even with unique firmware + loaders is slim to none.  I have no guesses left after those 2 :/.  If you happen to find out or I happen to find out a solution, I'll post it on here or pm you guys or something like that... Im tempting to check multiple sources to see if I get the same result.


----------



## Link015 (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get NeoGamma to work? 

I have NeoGamma R8 beta15, cIOS version 15, and I tried force setting the language to Japanese but it still won't work. Don't suppose anyone has a solution for this?


----------



## shirosekai (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a Wii Pal 3,2 and it work on a DVD with Neogamma R8 beta 15, Rev 14, IOS 249


Language : Japanese
Video patch : Yes
Force : Pal 480ip


----------



## Veritech (Dec 12, 2009)

Link015 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to get NeoGamma to work?
> 
> I have NeoGamma R8 beta15, cIOS version 15, and I tried force setting the language to Japanese but it still won't work. Don't suppose anyone has a solution for this?
> 
> ...



Can you get past that part that I mentioned in a post above in the game?


----------



## Suiseiseki (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm... I got it working even though my files aren't as updated.

Neogamma R8 beta 7 with rev 9 only. Japanese language set.


----------



## Veritech (Dec 12, 2009)

Seansuke said:
			
		

> it COULD be the ISO we have... but the likelihood of us BOTH having the same issue in the same place even with unique firmware + loaders is slim to none.  I have no guesses left after those 2 :/.  If you happen to find out or I happen to find out a solution, I'll post it on here or pm you guys or something like that... Im tempting to check multiple sources to see if I get the same result.




I figured it out, it was the ISO. (Got a Redump) Works fine now.


----------



## Seansuke (Dec 12, 2009)

hey Veritech, I replied to you in a PM, when you get a chance can you check it?  thanks


----------



## C175R (Dec 12, 2009)

works fine. no AP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So does anyone know how to play the Kamenin on the DSi? not just the one Via Download play. I got the one Working and also got some items. But not the import to DSi. apparently I need a software already installed on my DSi to do this. or am I wrong?


----------



## Raikage46 (Dec 12, 2009)

whats AP?
The game doesn't work for me... getting 001 error the whole time... does someone know how to solve this? (I already tested the GWP method, but without success)
btw: I'm trying it with a DVD


----------



## Mr Esteves (Dec 12, 2009)

Any fan Englsih translation planned (just the menus will be great)?


----------



## Link015 (Dec 12, 2009)

Veritech said:
			
		

> Link015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: Nevermind, I got it working. I used Neogamma R8 beta 13 with cIOS 38 rev14. I don't remember if I force languaged Japanese, but chances are I did.


----------



## Raikage46 (Dec 13, 2009)

It's workin know ^^
Here's some information for those, who have still problems:
I use a 4.1 PAL Wii and Neogamma R8 beta 15 with IOS249 (cios 38 rev 14 (it didn't worked with rev 15!))
region settings in neogamma: Boot Language: Japanese
Force Video: PAL 480i
Patch Video: No
VIDTV Patch: No
Patch Country Str.: No


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 13, 2009)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> It's workin know ^^
> Here's some information for those, who have still problems:
> I use a 4.1 PAL Wii and Neogamma R8 beta 15 with IOS249 (cios 38 rev 14 (it didn't worked with rev 15!))
> region settings in neogamma: Boot Language: Japanese
> ...


That's pretty old news, everbody knows these settings to run the game.




A solution to boot this game through *disc channel* is still needed


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Dec 13, 2009)

I doubt there is one as the game needs to be booted in japanese language.
I guess the only way to start it through the Disc Channel would be to install a japanese System Menu or to set your System Menu to japanese (AnyRegion Changer), but of course other games would also boot in japanese (if available) then.
Maybe patching the game to force japanese would also work, dunno...


----------



## MasterXHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone playing on a 4.2U Wii get it to work?  Using NeoGamma


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 13, 2009)

Majin Vegeta said:
			
		

> I doubt there is one as the game needs to be booted in japanese language.
> I guess the only way to start it through the Disc Channel would be to install a japanese System Menu or to set your System Menu to japanese (AnyRegion Changer), but of course other games would also boot in japanese (if available) then.
> Maybe patching the game to force japanese would also work, dunno...


My DVD is patched to use japanese Language and PAL480i but it's still not working. Other japanese games from the past worked fine when patched to japanese.

I still think it's because you can't patch the DVD to use ios249 (like NeoGamma does). I'd love to see someone releasing a new version of IOS-Patcher that can handle this Iso.


----------



## Raikage46 (Dec 14, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> A solution to boot this game through *disc channel* is still needed



Are you too lazy to start it with a loader, like Neogamma? It just takes some seconds more to do it with it.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am.

I want my disc being able to boot directly. I don't care for my softmodded Wii but on my hardmodded Wii I'd like to have a bootable disc.


----------



## C175R (Dec 16, 2009)

MasterXHunter said:
			
		

> Anyone playing on a 4.2U Wii get it to work?  Using NeoGamma


I am. 4.2 softmod and works fine from USB loader. idk what about the disc tho.


----------



## Yeloazndevil (Dec 20, 2009)

lol nvm I was being stupid and didn't plug in the nunchuck...


----------



## kayos90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Can anyone help me figure out this problem. I'm playing through the game and for some reason the game just quits after I get Sophie when Asbel and Hubert are kids. I'm running NeoGamma R7 and NeoGamma R8 beta 15 and I'm still having the same problem. I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## keithsoulasa (Dec 20, 2009)

LegendarySkitch said:
			
		

> Majin Vegeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tired this ,can't get it to work. Im going crazy since the gameplay looks awesome( the failure that is final fantasy crystal bearers didn't help ether)
I'm learning japanese just for the untranslated games,( and job, cute girls, blah blah)


----------



## gorge express (Dec 24, 2009)

Game worked at first on an earlier revision of Neogamma running through homebrew channel.  After trying to start the game a second time however, i get an error right before the video starts playing.  The error is in some kind of gibberish.. the same kind you would get trying to view japanese text on a computer without the asian language pack installed.  So, installed a wad of the latest version of Neogamma and the same thing happens.  It works the first time, but since then it has given me the same error.  I always set the language to japanese in Neogamma, and i've tried messing with some of the other settings too.  No luck so far.  Using cIOS rev 14.  

Anyone got ideas on how to solve this?

edit:Had trouble with a ps2 disc too.. which has never happened before.  This might be a issue with my dvd burner.

edit 2: Burned it on another computer and it works.  My dvd burner must be broken.


----------



## mochiron (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,
complete n00b here. I tried booting the game from DVD with Neogamma but I keep getting a DVD Read Error (1048).

Neogamma R8 beta 15, cios 38 rev 14, PAL Wii 3.2E, Softmod with HBC

Tried several settings but I keep getting the same error. Any idea if it's the ISO's fault or my disc burning settings? All DVDs I burned before have worked perfectly with Backup Launcher, but it's my first time trying NeoGamma.


EDIT: Never mind, I tested the iso in the Dolphin emulator and it seems to be genuine. I guess the issue is with the disc.


----------



## Lady Karin (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi !
Well I'm having a problem with TOG like everybody else in here. @ first I tried to play the game through Gecko but the screen turn into black right after lunching even before the safety instruction comes out, so I had to use Neogamma R8 beta 15 & still the game doesn't work for me =(. & BTW my wii version is 3.4u, so anyone have any idea how to make this game works ? plz I need 2 play it. And yh did I mention that the game ask for update, though, I didn't install it.


----------



## mochiron (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Karin, 

have you tried forcing the language to Japanese in the Region Settings in Neogamma? As other people have mentioned it should be the only fix needed to play the game. 
The game didn't ask for any update for me, but then again I already had a bunch of cIOS installed.


----------



## Lady Karin (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes I have. I think the problem is within cIOS, cuz I don't know which one should I use.


----------



## Raikage46 (Dec 29, 2009)

I used cIOS 38 rev 14 and it worked... I installed the new cIOS 38 rev 16 but didn't tried it out yet... so try it wih rev 14 and the settings which I posted above.


----------



## nightshizzles (May 1, 2010)

*BUMP*

Hey guys im using USB Loader GX and Tales of Graces works fine but.... when it comes to cutscenes and victory quotes and sound lags so it'll either skip some voices or the sound effects plays before the movements.

Anyone know why? help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## vampirexi (Aug 20, 2010)

Iam having a problem with tales of graces too. I start up the game but after I press the A button at the title menu, It gives me a weird message in Japanese and freezes up. i don't why althought i can load the game


----------



## Raikage46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe it says "Connect the Classic Controller or Nunchuk to the WiiMote.".


----------



## Zeomn (Dec 14, 2010)

sorry for bringing up an old topic again, but I've ran into a rather peculiar error.

When I run this game, I can get past the sponsor screens or whatever, but after that I just get a black screen instead of the loading screen.

I have tried using usb loader gx, uloader, cfg, and all of them give me the same thing...

I am using a 4.2U wii with both ios 249 rev 14 and 222 v4 on there, is there something that i'm not doing right?


----------



## Marylain (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sorry but I have a problem with this game.
I have Neogamma Launcher r8 beta 15 CIOS249, but I cannot launch the game 'cause I always get error 1048.
I tried to put Language Japanese, with no success.
Can someone help me?
Thanks.


----------



## KenkungKenjung (Jan 21, 2012)

Very Nice !


----------

